# How many square feet does an indoor bird need?



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I have seen threads about cages and how the cage should be big enough for the pij to stretch her wings. However, I don't seem to find an actual number anywhere. Does anyone happen to know the minimum and the ideal (realizing that bigger is always better) for an indoor cage?

Mine is 7 sq feet (a little over 2 feet wide, a little over 3 feet long, and a little over 2 feet high) for 1 pij.

Does anyone know the square footage requirements for 1 bird? What about for 2 birds? Does it double automatically, or is it just a bit more?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Your cage would be just fine for 2 Birds.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I've kinda heard that at least 2 square feet per bird no less than that. So if your loft was say 12x8=96 square feet 48 birds would be fine.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yea, you are cool, but I think your pen is 6 sq. ft. I stink at math tho.
The cages I use for One pair when i cage breed are the same size as yours.
but I have a few sections/lofts, so mine are only in them for a few months a year.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Just to answer a few questions/comments - my cage is 7.5 square feet. I don't remember the exact side measurements off the top of my head, but it's definitely 7.5 sq feet overall. This was a custom-made guinea pig cage before I expanded my piggy space, and piggies require at least 7.5 sq feet for a single pig, so I am certain of the size.

I understand that 2 sq feet is the minimum, but I definitely don't want to just do the minimum. I want them to have a space that makes them feel great, especially since I live in a small studio apartment, so they don't really get much space to fly around.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Depending on the breed, I think it not the best situation to house pigeons in a cage for their only housing esp a performance breed. Some of the less likely to fly breeds may work, but still how boring a life, pigeons like to peck around and fly up to ledges or perches, bath and chase each other, it's mental stimulation. Most people know they themselves would not be happy living in a spare room in their house all the time. 
Solution would be to pick a different pet bird or build an outdoor tall hutch or small loft on a balcony perhaps.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If your cage is 2 ft X 3 ft, then you have 6 sq. feet of floor space. You can keep a pair in there, but they do need out of the cage time each day for a couple of hours would be good.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

My cage is larger than 2x3 feet. It's definitely 7.5 sq feet - it was custom-built to be 7.5 sq feet for the inside dimensions, so I am definitely certain of the square footage. I just don't remember the length of the sides, but the width is definitely over 2 feet and the length over 3 feet. It's this cage: http://www.guineapigcagesstore.com/candc-cage-small#.VH8xDKQo7xM

Unfortunately, I don't have a balcony or outdoor space. I have a small studio apartment in a large apartment complex, so just one room. The bird is a PMV survivor that needed a home (rescues/rehabbers wanted to euthanize her) - I definitely want to expand for her (I am very conscious of the proper space animals need - I know most animals are kept in completely inappropriate environments, and any chance I get, I expand my animals' space), but for right now we just have that space. But I understand the point is that it's probably better to not get a companion for her until I can expand the space and give more outside time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriend said:


> My cage is larger than 2x3 feet. It's definitely 7.5 sq feet - it was custom-built to be 7.5 sq feet for the inside dimensions, so I am definitely certain of the square footage. I just don't remember the length of the sides, but the width is definitely over 2 feet and the length over 3 feet. It's this cage: http://www.guineapigcagesstore.com/candc-cage-small#.VH8xDKQo7xM
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a balcony or outdoor space. I have a small studio apartment in a large apartment complex, so just one room. The bird is a PMV survivor that needed a home (rescues/rehabbers wanted to euthanize her) - I definitely want to expand for her (I am very conscious of the proper space animals need - I know most animals are kept in completely inappropriate environments, and any chance I get, I expand my animals' space), but for right now we just have that space. But I understand the point is that it's probably better to not get a companion for her until I can expand the space and give more outside time.


I would agree, in my experience pigeons are not made for cages, if you watch how active they are its common sense.
Housing is usually dovecotes, lofts, barns.
If a bird is handicapped then those have different needs.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

The bird I am considering as her friend is unable to fly, due to a wing injury that had already started to heal by the time the bird was found... What would you say is the ideal housing for a bird like that, that's unable to fly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonfriend said:


> My cage is larger than 2x3 feet. It's definitely 7.5 sq feet - it was custom-built to be 7.5 sq feet for the inside dimensions, so I am definitely certain of the square footage. I just don't remember the length of the sides, but the width is definitely over 2 feet and the length over 3 feet. It's this cage: http://www.guineapigcagesstore.com/candc-cage-small#.VH8xDKQo7xM
> 
> You count the floor space, not the height. If they get along, then that space would work, but they still need time out of cage. They also need sunshine, not through a window or screen. They need the rays of the sun for vitamin D3.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriend said:


> The bird I am considering as her friend is unable to fly, due to a wing injury that had already started to heal by the time the bird was found... What would you say is the ideal housing for a bird like that, that's unable to fly.


If they don't fly you could use a puppy or dog play pen panels, make it as big as you want. Allot of floor space would be good, put down plastic and then paper or puppy pads. Then a few low stump or shelf type perches and a cubby box to nest in. You can turn clay pots upside down for a perch, also put it over a vase of greens, if it has a hole in the bottom and they can pick at them and they would stay fresh longer,..in a set up like that you could offer bathing pans as well.


----------

